# Air Filtration System



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I was think I could build my own air filtration system using an old vacuum cleaner. The one I have has a speed rating of 300 to 1000 CFM. I would make the box out of wood and buy the filters. I think I put the whole thing together for about $50 to $75.
I'd like members input on whether this is a good project or it just won't work.

Thanks for you input


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf


You know I like to make my own most of the time but this is one time you may want to just buy one,,, 

I was looking on Graigs list and I saw one ( JET ) for 75.oo bucks like new in the box.with the remote control and with all the stuff to hang it up..that was about 3 weeks ago...so to say it pays to look b/4 you jump.. 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/cities.html


=========








rmaxa said:


> I was think I could build my own air filtration system using an old vacuum cleaner. The one I have has a speed rating of 300 to 1000 CFM. I would make the box out of wood and buy the filters. I think I put the whole thing together for about $50 to $75.
> I'd like members input on whether this is a good project or it just won't work.
> 
> Thanks for you input


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks BJ, I may have to wait till Christmas, if I can't find one on Craigslist in my area.


----------



## leeinca (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, part introduction and part answer. My names Lee and fairly new, this is my first post but I did something similar 7-8 months, found a squirrel cage fan ~750cfm for $30 picked up some furnace filters then picked up a 1 hour timer($30) and the rest was just scraps of plywood and an old extension cord, works really well


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Lee, if I don't fine a Air Filtration unit on craigslist in the area, I'm going to try using my vacuum cleaner. The unit has everything I need except the filters.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The only thing I would worry about with a vacuum cleaner motor is the duty cycle rating. I don't know how long the motors are designed to run.

I have a home built unit using an old air handler motor. It's too big of a fan without having some sort of exhaust ducting on it to choke the airflow. It worked OK, but it works better now as a circulating fan on the really muggy, humid days. I have a handful of electrostatic air filters that do a great job of catching dust and are easy to clean. The bracket with one screw pops off and I swap out filters and clean a bunch at once.

I picked up a Jet ambient air cleaner off of craigslist for cheap and it works great. It is smaller, quieter, has 3 speeds and auto shut-off.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Remember you can find HEPA filters used for very little money, such as a Honeywell with a high flow rating. These filters are made for the exact purpose of cleaning fine particulates from the air and used will run $20-$25. Compare this to a Sears HEPA filter cartridge for a shop vac costing around $45 and it's no contest.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i have same air filter system, i love it works real good im real happy with , the down side is to replace that out side filter cost alot of money, y should just dust it off and put it back, but i got rid of it, now im using one of those filters for the for the ac unit


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I built one out of an old furnace blower motor as well. Picked it up for 20.00 on Kijiji. Works very well!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the Jet 1000B and it is worth every penny. It runs all the time I am in the shop and I never see dust in the air. The reason for this I believe is the filters; It has two, the one outside and the one behind it. The first captures the large particles; I clean this one sometimes daily Pic 2. The second has a large surface area to keep the air moving and is good down to 1 or 2 microns Pic 2. I clean this one every week or two depending on what is being done in the shop. I blow down the shop at least daily, with the Jet running most of the dust is captured by the unit.

There are a few things I will build for myself; I just do not possess the knowhow for this. I have had it about 8-9 months and think it has been money well spent. If someone wants to make their own, buy the filters and build it around them. 

BTW Some dust will make it through all these filters.

Pic 1 the Jet unit
Pic 2 the outer filter
Pic 3 the inner filter
Pic 4 the inside of the unit
Pic 5 the inner filter in the unit turned on.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Do these filter systems really do anything to save your lungs or is it just to keep dust out of the shop over all because from what ive read its the particles that are like 1-2 microns that the lungs cant expel by regular coughing but I dont see how a air cleaner hanging from the roof would help this as before the dust can go from the tool to the filter it has to pass your mouth so your still breathing them in so I am confused on what exactly beyond stopping a majority of the dust collecting on the surfaces while the air flow has died down that these type of machines do?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you breathe, you will breathe some dust it is just that it is much less. I will be building a sanding table this year and that will help also. All I know is when there is a ray of sun light in the shop I do not see the dust partials in the air. Usually when I sand I will put a fan to blow across my work area, recently the light was favorable and I could see the dust being drawn up into the filter. The Jet 1000B flows at a rate of 1000CFM. For my shop that means it turns over the air in the shop about 4-5X per hour. For me the bottom line is that between the Jet, two shop vacs (cleaned nearly daily) and the DC I have air that keeps my lungs and the house in better shape than without them. What works for me isn’t for everyone, it just works for me. There are as many opinions on dust control as there are members in the forum, you just need to listen to as much as you want to and then decide for yourself what is best for you.

If you ever have one of these systems and are working with MDF you will see how much dust us captured!! Just check out TRN Diesel's gallery from a year or so ago.




newwoodworker said:


> Do these filter systems really do anything to save your lungs or is it just to keep dust out of the shop over all because from what ive read its the particles that are like 1-2 microns that the lungs cant expel by regular coughing but I dont see how a air cleaner hanging from the roof would help this as before the dust can go from the tool to the filter it has to pass your mouth so your still breathing them in so I am confused on what exactly beyond stopping a majority of the dust collecting on the surfaces while the air flow has died down that these type of machines do?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey Jerry... I got to agree with you there, those things are worth every penny!! Didn't realize just how effective they really are until (like you) I decided to 'blow down" the shop one day. I set it on high fan, 2 hour timer and after hitting just about everything with the air hose a few times, I walked away. Returning later to find that the unit had done a fine job of collecting the dust. 
I'm now looking for some feedback on the electrostatic filters they have available and if they are worth the additional cost.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

If you take a look at this thread you will see my air filtration system.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a downdraft motor and fan off of a Jenn-air downdraft stove and made a box put 2 filters in the intake side it works great.. it hangs form the ceiling


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a system like Jerry's from Penn State Industries and recommend it highly or something like it. It does a great job of keeping dust down. I also use a dust collection system and when in the shop I wear a airstream AS-400 respirator when cutting or sanding. I have had several sinus infection and a bronchial infection from breathing dust. My doc says it could lead to emphysema or chronic bronchitis so I am not taking any chances of not being able to do woodworking.


----------

